# Should i keep at it?



## Sketchaetchable

Like in my outher posts, im new here and i want some oppions. here is my first tome messing with pastels. there walmart brand . and on printer paper. but let me know what yall think.


----------



## DonH

Of course! Thats a great start. keep going!


----------



## Sally

Yeah really! very good.


----------

